# My first attempt at a restoration A Marx 999



## Pmm55 (Oct 12, 2013)

[/URL],








[/URL],








[/URL],








[/URL]

Pretty satisfied for a first try.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

It does look a whole lot better. :thumbsup:
What did you do to it?

Does it run?
Did you clean up the motor too?
It looks like the gears can use a little oil?

A lot here just use motor oil 5/20 5/30. The motor oil won't get hard over time. Just a few drops are needed.
One man here has been using it for over a hundred years.


----------



## Pmm55 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes it runs I'll have to take the "E" unit out and clean the contacts.
I'll use 1500 grit wet/dry sandpaper.
For oil I used military gun oil with Teflon.
Not the motor that came with it. 
It had a motor that looked like a 666/1666 style.
I'll have to pull this motor apart to give it a good cleaning but it runs so good. 
I didn't have to do anything but pull the brush plate clean the armature contacts brushes and a couple drops of oil.
The shell I cleaned with a soft brass wire brush then sprayed with Black epoxy paint.
I made new handrails from stainless wire the electric company uses to wrap the power lines.
It's a bit soft but it does look nice.
I uses a Q tip and white enamel to outline the ledge between the cab and the steps on the front.
Next I'm going to build a unique one from spare parts I have.
It will be mainly a difference in the drivers. 
Something along the lines of a Lionel with multiple links between the wheels.

Does anyone have a source for decals and other small parts?


----------

